# FYI WalMart



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

I just ordered a back up to my regular generator. I was going to order from Lowe's but remembered that someone had suggested that WM had good prices. I checked and they were cheaper than Amazon or Lowe's. Free delivery as well. Oh, it was a little Champion, 200971.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> I just ordered a back up to my regular generator. I was going to order from Lowe's but remembered that someone had suggested that WM had good prices. I checked and they were cheaper than Amazon or Lowe's. Free delivery as well. Oh, it was a little Champion, 200971.


That's a nice little generator. Wal Mart seems to be running sales on Champion equipment. I ordered the 200913 a few weeks ago. It was $560 then. It must have been on sale because the same model is now $760. We're trying to get ready for what has been predicted as another busy hurricane season.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

Back in the day, I almost bought a similarly sized duromax on eBay for 300! With free shipping.

I see the appeal for a backup…fuel efficient and lightweight, inexpensive, but it’s only 120v... 240v with a l14-30 would be a bit more versatile.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

drmerdp said:


> Back in the day, I almost bought a similarly sized duromax on eBay for 300! With free shipping.
> 
> I see the appeal for a backup…fuel efficient and lightweight, inexpensive, but it’s only 120v... 240v with a l14-30 would be a bit more versatile.


A few years ago, I got a Firman with the exact specs from Wal Mart for around $330. That same generator now is now about $100 more. Prices have really gone up since then.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Don't use any 240V during an outage. My primary generator is 120/240V with the normal disconnect and power inlet, etc. Just made a "connector" to feed the 120V to both sides of the power inlet box and I'm good.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

exmar said:


> Don't use any 240V during an outage. My primary generator is 120/240V with the normal disconnect and power inlet, etc. Just made a "connector" to feed the 120V to both sides of the power inlet box and I'm good.


Gotcha, I do the same with my little EU2000.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Just an additional FYI on this. I came home from errands Saturday and found the unit sitting on the landing in front of my front steps. Hauled it up to the barn and didn't open until today. UH OH. No visible damage to the box, but the shipping braces that anchor the unit to the frame were disconnected/bent, bolts and nuts bent. Battery was out of the holder, hold down strap was loose, the carb looked like it had been hit with something (battery). No problem, just haul to local WM and will order another one. This time, I'll have it delivered for my pickup there. I'm hoping that things on their own trucks and unloaded will be treated better than FedEx. Have nothing against FedEx, just wondering if their people are being pushed to do more with less and faster? I noticed that this was shipped out of Fla.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

lol 
been there and done that!


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

Back to Ebay: I made a purchase from an Ebay seller. I got a notice that the item was shipped .
I waited for ten days and began to get antsy.
I checked the bank records.
Sure enough the money was taken on the day of purchase.
Still no delivery.
I spent an hour trying to contact Ebay.
Several days later the seller contacted me.
He and his wife had taken the money, went on vacation and did not ship the item.
I eventually got the item.
I closed my Ebay account after I got the item.
Beware Ebay sellers!
Another note: Amazon had 50,000 passwords hacked.
Better change your password if you buy from Amazon.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Returned generator today, couldn't have gone smoother. Asked them to order a replacement for store delivery, they said they can't do that, I have to order it and specify store delivery. Came home, ordered and can only be delivered, no store delivery. OK, I'll try again. Also, price had changed from $426 to $395. World is nuts! Yeah, I know, if I had bought a Honda trifuel I wouldn't have these problems.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

To end the story. FedEx delivered replacement, no damage but same running issues. Enough Champion. Ordered Firman PO3051 FedEx delivered no issues. Nice unit for an open frame $400 generator. Came with a cover, tool kit, oil and funnel and the most detailed owner's manual I've seen, exploded parts diagrams, schematics and wiring detailed maintenance section. As a spare, I'm happy. As I think I commented earlier, WalMart seems to have the lowest prices around on generators-IF they have the one you want. e.g. This generator was $100 more on Amazon.

Funny side bar: WalMart let's you track your order, this one started in California, eventually was in Minneapolis and stalled there. "Suddenly" it was in North Carolina and was delivered two days later. Geographically speaking, Minneapolis is up on the Canadian border, it went South to North Carolina, then came North to me in SE Ohio.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

exmar said:


> ..hoping that things on their own trucks and unloaded will be treated better than FedEx. Have nothing against FedEx, just wondering if their people are being pushed to do more with less and faster? ..


Fedex just dropped off (in perfect condition) a new Honda EU7000ISNAN -- it was shipped from N Dakota (truck) and from Chicago about 1,000 miles (train). Securely strapped to a dedicated pallet and lift gate on drop-off truck. Well packaged in India and arrived via Seattle to the USA.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> To end the story. FedEx delivered replacement, no damage but same running issues. Enough Champion. Ordered Firman PO3051 FedEx delivered no issues. Nice unit for an open frame $400 generator. Came with a cover, tool kit, oil and funnel and the most detailed owner's manual I've seen, exploded parts diagrams, schematics and wiring detailed maintenance section. As a spare, I'm happy. As I think I commented earlier, WalMart seems to have the lowest prices around on generators-IF they have the one you want. e.g. This generator was $100 more on Amazon.
> 
> Funny side bar: WalMart let's you track your order, this one started in California, eventually was in Minneapolis and stalled there. "Suddenly" it was in North Carolina and was delivered two days later. Geographically speaking, Minneapolis is up on the Canadian border, it went South to North Carolina, then came North to me in SE Ohio.


Do you mean the P0*3501*? I couldn't find anything on a 3051. Your description sounds like the 3501. I have an almost-identical model, the P03602. I have some waveform pics posted if you're interested.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Yep. PO3501.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

exmar said:


> Yep. PO3501.


Having looked closely at the Champions and other's of similar size, they're all the same other than paint and decals. I think they're all from the same factory in China


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

exmar said:


> Having looked closely at the Champions and other's of similar size, they're all the same other than paint and decals. I think they're all from the same factory in China


My only reservation about my Firman is that it has a high THD. It seems well built and rugged but it's a typical contractor-grade generator.


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

LaSwamp said:


> My only reservation about my Firman is that it has a high THD. It seems well built and rugged but it's a typical contractor-grade generator.


Agree totally. However, irrespective of what the Mfg. says (or doesn't) about THD I think any open frame generator will have high THD. These do serve a useful purpose for occasional use in an outage provided you don't have "high end" electronics in your Frig, Furnace, powering UPS, etc. I think the key is "occasional" use, if you're in an area that experiences days long outages then a more expensive unit should be seriously considered.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

i would do proper protection on the house system even for grid...
surge protection, and power conditioners as well or good ups systems...
we use the surge protection.
and the ups systems here...

pm for links!
they work well for me... lol saved my bacon in the Iowa dechero in aug 2020!
darn hot lightning and power lines cross....


----------

